# 2013 MHC Zombie



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Self portrait of my 2013 MHC zombie makeup for the Masquerade Ball...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow!! Highbury you look amazing....so ready for your next "feeding" to be sure...every day....I am just so grateful my name isn't 'Barbara'....really nice make up..and as always...your 'zombie eyes' just blow me away!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I hope I never run into you in a dark alley looking like that:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is the stuff nightmares are made of! Good job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job and those contacts are wicked!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

YAY! More Zombies!

Looking great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A great look for ya highbury!!!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! I had ordered some new contact lenses, but of course they didn't show up in time. They actually arrived at my house at about the same time this picture was taken 200 miles away. D'oh! At least I got to use some of my new makeup and brushes...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man, you people who are so good with this makeup continue to creep me out! I'm not afraid of much, but you zombie people are truly frightening. Nice job Highbury!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The new contact lenses that I had ordered finally showed up and I had a chance to pop them in. I think these things are going to be even better than the white out lenses!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh wow! I LOVE THOSE! I like the red rims with yellow, nice choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are a little more subtle than the in-your-face whiteout lenses, which gives them a creep-up-on-you creepiness. You should wear them to work and see how many second takes you get


----------

